# Surrogacy advice pls



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Im looking for a bit of advice, since having my daughter 3yrs ago I've had 3 failed cycles for some reason my embryos don't want to hold on now and it's heart breaking, so me and my partner are looking at other options and we have talked about maybe looking for a surragate, well my sister has always said she would carry for me so we have someone that is willing, we do know me and partner produce good quaility embryos so we would want to use our own embryos still, but we don't understand about after the baby is born who has legal rights ect as it would be mine and my partners biological child but just carried by a host. It's all so confusing really. 

Also when starting this process do we just pay for the Ivf cycle like normal but obviously pay for my host to be synced with me ready to recieve my embryos?? 

Sorry for all the questions but the information is not easy to get as we don't want to use an agency 

Thank u for reading xxx


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi there! 
I have already gone through the surrogacy process and got to know it pretty well! The question of legal right depends, I guess, on the  peculiarities of the law of the country where you do the procedure. In our case we did it in Ukraine. According to the ukrainian law the mother of the child is the woman who carries the child (it doesn`t matter whose eggs are used). So we went through the process of adoption as well. And back to the surrogate, first of all she must go through some medical examinations and meet all the requirements for the surrogate. And of course the doctor of the clinic where you do it must approve her candidature


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

Just to help with your questions about the legalities, then assuming that you are British/based in the UK, the surrogate (and her spouse) will be the legal parents of your child initially and you need to apply to the family court for a parental order after the birth to reassign parenthood to you. That's a process you need to go through even if your child is born abroad and you are recognised as parents from birth in the country you go to.

Managing the legalities is all in the planning - if you set things up right, it should be reasonably straightforward.

This information may help: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/surrogacy-law-for-heterosexual-parents

Best of luck with your research

Natalie


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u for ur replys 

Does the surragate still remain on the birth certificate or will that be changed to us?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

No, once the parental order is made the birth gets re-registered and you then get a birth certificate in your names.  She will be on the initial birth certificate if your child is born in the UK but it's only temporary.


----------

